# Having a used Honda serviced



## johand (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi all, perhaps someone can give me some advice on having my Honda City serviced without using one of the Honda dealerships in Chiang Mai. I am here on an OA non-immigrant visa from South Africa and only arrived 3 weeks ago. I acquired a well looked after City, but need to have it checked and serviced because no service record was provided when I bought the car. It is important for me to deal with a workshop where at least one person speaks a reasonable English. Any ideas?


----------

